# My less-than-one-year-old Cal Trimmer w/ Honda GX120 dies and won't start. :(



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

It did this about a month ago when I was 99% finished with mowing anyway, which worried me, but it worked the next time I tried it and probably 8-9 times since with no issues.

Here's what it does: Feels like it's running slightly rough, but not bad. Then dies. Then won't start.

I got this for Chrismas 2019 and didn't use it until March or so, so it's less than a year old. Always used in a clean environment -- I use a different mower on the rougher parts of the lawn/property.

Any ideas? It has gas.  I thought the oil might be low, and it kind of was, so I added some more Honda-branded oil. Air filer seems clean. Don't have a spark plug socket here at my house so I haven't checked that, but how could a spark plug go bad that fast?

Please help, I'm kind of worried about my baby. Honda engines usually don't have any problems even when mistreated, so I have no idea what the problem could be.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like bad fuel, time to clean the carb, empty out the fuel tank and ensure the fuel filter is not blocked.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

Be to sure to add fuel stabilizer in your gasoline storage container as well. That will help on the longevity side of things.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Before you do anything, I would check the warranty and call the company. No sense in trying to fix the issue, or bear the burden any longer if it's a lemon.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Non ethanol gas or treated gas being used?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Non ethanol gas or treated gas being used?


Thanks everyone... It was supposed to be non-ethanol, but I kind of wonder. The station where I got it is kind of sketchy. My dad claims he chatted up a gas delivery guy at that very station and he said there was no difference in the gas he was unloading... so who knows.

I got some stabilizer stuff at the store today, claims it cleans up bad gas and cleans the carburetor... could that work? I understand the Stabil product that you put in ethanol gas, but not sure if this will work if there's already a problem.

@jimbeckel Ugh... What's the best way to empty the fuel? Kind of disappointing when I've worked with mowers, pressure washers, etc that were many years old and never had a problem with any kind of gas. But I guess I may need to do that. I'm no great small engine mechanic to be sure, but I guess I can watch some youtube vids. Thanks.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

First thing to do is check the spark plug, watch this video:

https://youtu.be/IiovKykg2pw

If you don't have spark, use the tool below to check if your coil (what generates the voltage for the spark plug) is working. Order the tool no matter what, it's cheap and crazy handy to have.

Here is a tool that everyone with lawn equipment should have:

This tests the coil:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirect/picassoRedirect.html/ref=pa_sp_phone_search_atf_aps_sr_pg1_1?ie=UTF8&adId=A0780188Z40OR4P42ZXR&url=%2FRam-Pro-Engine-Ignition-Tester-Fool-Proof%2Fdp%2FB01HU2L1NU%2Fref%3Dmp_s_a_1_1_sspa%3Fdchild%3D1%26keywords%3Dspark%2Bplug%2Btester%26qid%3D1599008909%26sr%3D8-1-spons%26psc%3D1&qualifier=1599008909&id=1317933042938379&widgetName=sp_phone_search_atf

Ok now let's say your plug is good and you have spark. The issue is most likely that your carb needs to be cleaned. Here are a couple of good videos for you:

https://youtu.be/uAHdhuDpeKw
https://youtu.be/kMw91fiIXNc


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a GX Honda, which developed a nasty problem. It would just cut off if the mower was not sitting on a perfectly level spot. I checked spark and fuel; the engine would easily restart. In desperation I called a friend. After a long line of questions he asked about the oil level. I admit to not checking the oil each start, but I change it regularly and it's always full. He said I might have a problem with the "low oil shutdown". I checked the oil and it was down... a miniscule amount in my opinion, but after adding a little the problem vanished. If the mower isn't full, it dies unless it's on a level spot.

The culprit is the switch, but after pricing them, I decided to judiciously check the oil level. Annoying!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Non ethanol gas or treated gas being used?
> ...


Disconnect the fuel line at the carb, it's the rubber hose which runs from the bottom of the tank to the carb, allow it to drain into a container. You could also spray some carb cleaner into the main body of the carb after removing the air filter. Spraying starter fluid directly into the carb and trying to start the motor will help you diagnose if it is bad fuel.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I put some additive in the gas that is supposed to increase octane, revitalize stale gas, and clean the carb, and it ran okay, Of course before it would usually start after a long rest.

I think I found the real problem though. The reel started spinning and the mower moving on its own even without the lever being squeezed. Kind of alarming, actually. So I adjusted the screws to release pressure in the cable and got it back to normal. As soon as I mowed a bit, I realized that it hadn't been stopping immediately when I let off that lever -- guess it happened so gradually I didn't notice it.

So I'm thinking it wasn't starting because it wasn't in neutral/idle, and it's designed not to start unless it is?

Not sure that explains why it was dying as I mowed before, though.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Chocolate Lab said:


> I put some additive in the gas that is supposed to "increase octane, revitalize stale gas, and clean the carb," and it ran okay, Of course before it would usually start after a long rest.
> 
> I think I found the real problem though. The reel started spinning and the mower moving on its own even without the lever being squeezed. Kind of alarming, actually. So I adjusted the screws to release pressure in the cable and got it back to normal. As soon as I mowed a bit, I realized that it hadn't been stopping immediately when I let off that lever -- guess it happened so gradually I didn't notice it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Welp. I thought the fuel additive had worked but it died on me again a couple of days ago.

Before I start pulling the carb apart, does anyone have any experience with their warranty process? I don't want to try to clean the carb and somehow violate my warranty if I did just get a lemon.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Cleaning the carb is super easy, I would just pop it open real quick. They would never know that you did that.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If it is under warranty, I would just take it to the dealer and let them fix it. You paid for the coverage....

I know it can be inconvenient to transport the mower back to the shop, but that is the prudent move.

It sounds to me like you may have some bad fuel, potentially. That may not be covered by warranty.

If the mower was mine, and I wanted to try and fix it myself first, I would drain all the old fuel out.

Then I would go buy fresh premium fuel and put that in the tank, and see how the engine runs.

If it still dies, then you have fresh fuel in the tank, and you can explain that you replaced it already.

If it doesn't run, then fuel is not the problem (*except for what is in the float bowl...) so...warranty it....

If you have concerns about doing any of these things yourself, take it in for your warranty service.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> Sounds like bad fuel, time to clean the carb, empty out the fuel tank and ensure the fuel filter is not blocked.


+1

Your warranty probably won't cover bad gas.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks, guys.

I did get it (or rather, a family member did) through Home Depot, so I can't really just return it to the shop.

I watched a vid on cleaning that main jet, which looked pretty easy and doesn't require taking the whole thing apart. I guess I'll try that first and see if I get lucky. Maybe that will be enough to run better gas through and get it working again.


----------

